# Good morning, from SW Virginia!



## brickhook

Good morning everyone. My name is John. I'm a 42 years old, second generation mason contractor. My grandfather was a carpenter, and after my dad got out of the army he started his company in 1951 at the age of 19. Over the years, he employed three of his brothers, who went on to very sucessful careers in the masonry industry. I also had a brother who was a mason aswell. Now I'm the last one left, of a long line of masons and I'm proud of my families legacy and proud to be a mason. I've read Contractor Talk for along time now, and I want to thank ya'll for letting me join. I'm looking forward to being a part of ya'lls community. 

Thank-You
John


----------



## Sir Mixalot

Welcome John. We're glad to have you aboard. :thumbup:


----------



## brickhook

Thank-You, trust me, the pleasure's all mine.


----------

